# best catfishing reel(non abu garcia)



## catalac

restocking inventory, what is some opinions of favorite non-abu garcia fishing reels? i have heard good things about the Shakespeare arsenals, ming yang, and have looked at my brothers zebco rhino and it too seems decent. whats everyones opinions?


----------



## Catproinnovations

daiwa millionare, penn 209, okuma catalina, shimano baitrunner


----------



## got me hooked

the cabelas salt striker series do good as cat reels, and if they're built for saltwater they will last in fresh. Bass pro also has good review on the cat max. Okuma's bait runner series is also good.


----------



## katfish

I am sure you will get lots of answers from various members. Mellon changes reels instead of changing line.

The answer is as simple (or complex) as it is for buying any tool.
You must first decide what you need your tool to do and then purchase what best fits the criteria.

You didn't mention if you were fishing for bullheads or giant flathead.
Sometimes the choice is also guided by how and where you fish.
Sometimes the choice is influenced by your experience or lack thereof.

Give me some hints of the species-- size--line capacity-and the water you intend to fish and I can make reasonable suggestions with explanations of the reels virtues and shortcomings.


----------



## smoothkip25

Ive heard alot of good things about the Omoto reels, they make a few different sizes and around 80 bucks. I also like the Quantum Iron reels but there hard to find cause they dont make them anymore. I believe they discontinued the Arsenals also. I know alot of guys that use the Penns and swear by them. Are you steering away from the Abus because of price? Because in my opinion they dont make a better reel! Stay away from the rhino reels unless you catching dink channels in the backyard!


----------



## dinkbuster1

like robby said it helps if we know what size/species of cats you frequently target and catch. an Abu, or other larger higher end reel would be overkill if all your catching is Bullheads or small-Mid size channels, but they are required for your larger fish. on bullheads or average size channels a decent spinning outfit or even a better push-button spincast outfit would do fine.


----------



## Lewzer

> I am sure you will get lots of answers from various members. Mellon changes reels instead of changing line.


Funny!!! You noticed that too?


----------



## monsterKAT11

Lewzer said:


> Funny!!! You noticed that too?


yeah well it's easy when your a millionaire i guess. i haven't talked him into buying me a house yet but i think i'm getting close


----------



## fishdealer04

Lewzer said:


> Funny!!! You noticed that too?


HAHA dont knock it...where do you think I get all my almost brand new reels for half the price from 

I only use Abu reels when it comes to casting reels for cats. When I use a spinning reel which is very rare I use the Okuma Avenger Baitfeeder series and have been very pleased with them.

I agree with Robby as well though that a lot of it is going to depend on what kind of catfish you are fishing for, how big, what kind of environment (river, lake, pond, etc...)


----------



## H2O Mellon

lol.... okay I admit it I used to be BAD about buying reels!  I can tell you though I think the newer Abu's for the most part are half the quality they used to be. For the last few years the Trophy Series Blue Cat, Black Cat, Bronze Cat have all had issues from stripped out handle nuts to more series gear issues. Anu will fix these issues but it still stinks that it happens. I've said it a dozen times for catfishing I'd a new in the box early 90's Abu 6500 over two new 6500's of today.

Anyways back to the thread, I think there are tons of different reels some one can use. For flatheads or blue a Pinn 310 or 320 GTI (or whatever it is) comes to mind. Any type of the "round" baitcasters would work well, Diawa, Pinnacle, etc and if your like FIshdealer, Salmonid or Monsterkat you can spend $300 on a Shimano Calcutta or St Croix and not only have a good flathead reel but look good doing it to! 

Now for channels, there are countelss reels. It seems as if very few people are using spinning reels anymore but if your looking to have a fun day of catching 1-5 # channels any spinning reel with 15-20# line will do the job.

I only have Abu baitcasters so I cant speak for the Ming Yangs but I think they just look cheap. Again thats my opinon only. I guess I'd rather buy a used Abu for $40-$50 than one of those new.

You know what might be a good idea to do: create a Poll that way folks could actually choose. It would give you an idea of what everyone thinks not just the people that will take the time to post in the thread. Good luck, hopefully you'll find what your looking for and be well stocked next year.


----------



## Joey209

H2O Mellon said:


> lol.... okay I admit it I used to be BAD about buying reels!  I can tell you though I think the newer Abu's for the most part are half the quality they used to be. For the last few years the Trophy Series Blue Cat, Black Cat, Bronze Cat have all had issues from stripped out handle nuts to more series gear issues. Anu will fix these issues but it still stinks that it happens. I've said it a dozen times for catfishing I'd a new in the box early 90's Abu 6500 over two new 6500's of today.
> 
> Anyways back to the thread, I think there are tons of different reels some one can use. For flatheads or blue a Pinn 310 or 320 GTI (or whatever it is) comes to mind. Any type of the "round" baitcasters would work well, Diawa, Pinnacle, etc and if your like FIshdealer, Salmonid or Monsterkat you can spend $300 on a Shimano Calcutta or St Croix and not only have a good flathead reel but look good doing it to!
> 
> Now for channels, there are countelss reels. It seems as if very few people are using spinning reels anymore but if your looking to have a fun day of catching 1-5 # channels any spinning reel with 15-20# line will do the job.
> 
> I only have Abu baitcasters so I cant speak for the Ming Yangs but I think they just look cheap. Again thats my opinon only. I guess I'd rather buy a used Abu for $40-$50 than one of those new.
> 
> You know what might be a good idea to do: create a Poll that way folks could actually choose. It would give you an idea of what everyone thinks not just the people that will take the time to post in the thread. Good luck, hopefully you'll find what your looking for and be well stocked next year.


Mings are junk! I had a couple just to try em out and honestly I would just pay an extra$20-$40 for and Abu


----------



## catalac

thanks for all the reply's guys. the majority of my fishing happens around the muskingum watershed district so all the lakes and rivers/creeks in s.e. ohio. i have been running abu 6500's for the last 5 years or so while targeting flatheads and channels, but from what i have heard from others experiences they are lacking their quality of before. i have broke a few shimano corsairs and a penn 209 so i doubt i go that route again. leaning toward the arsenals if i can find them because of the price. i know a couple guys around these lakes swear by them. i don't mind paying the price for abu's but i want that quality so if i were to buy a cheaper reel and get decent results i wouldn't feel so bad.


----------



## katfish

The 6500s are a good choice for channel cats and medium size flathead.










Some locations in S.E. Ohio have large flathead. I have caught flats up to 54 pounds on 6500s loaded with 20# mono. I wouldn't depend on them for flathead over 40 pounds unless you are adept at changing drag disks.










Shimano TR 200 reels are comparable to price to the Abus but their larger capacity and drag surface make them superior for fighting large flathead.
These reels are identical to Charter Special reels except they have star drags instead of lever drags.

Mike Magis started using the TRs while I fished with Charter Special and he landed 3 or 4 flats over 60 on them.

As my Charter Specials wear out I am replacing them with TRs at about half the price of the lever drags.

I understand that some people use huge hooks, line, and rods to catch flathead. Believe me when I tell you there is no worse feeling than 
a big fish spooling your reel.


----------



## smoothkip25

katfish said:


> The 6500s are a good choice for channel cats and medium size flathead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some locations in S.E. Ohio have large flathead. I have caught flats up to 54 pounds on 6500s loaded with 20# mono. I wouldn't depend on them for flathead over 40 pounds unless you are adept at changing drag disks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shimano TR 200 reels are comparable to price to the Abus but their larger capacity and drag surface make them superior for fighting large flathead.
> These reels are identical to Charter Special reels except they have star drags instead of lever drags.
> 
> Mike Magis started using the TRs while I fished with Charter Special and he landed 3 or 4 flats over 60 on them.
> 
> As my Charter Specials wear out I am replacing them with TRs at about half the price of the lever drags.
> 
> I understand that some people use huge hooks, line, and rods to catch flathead. Believe me when I tell you there is no worse feeling than
> a big fish spooling your reel.


Is that an old South Bend Catfish special rod Robby? That was my first setup my dad got me when i started out! Paired with a Zebco 808. LOL! I thought i could catch anything on that rig!


----------



## catalac

has anyone had any experience with these reels? 

Daiwa Sealine 47H
i have a couple that a friend gave me and may end up putting them on 2 of my e-cats

again thanks for all the feedback


----------



## Booosh

i did the research and when i bought i bought Abu's havent had a reason to change yet...


More Abu's Please


----------



## catfish_hunter

I like the Daiwa Sealines...If you wanna get rid of them let me know!


----------



## Doctor

I use all Abu 7000I reels but was given two brand new Ming Yang's to test out that look like clones of the Abu 7000,so far these things are bullet proof good drags and very limited problems only thing I have seen so far is the spool release at times will not release, just a turn of the handle then pushing the button in will generally clear the problem, big thing about them is a two year warranty something nobody else offers.

Doc


----------



## wabi

Booosh said:


> i did the research and when i bought i bought Abu's havent had a reason to change yet...
> 
> 
> More Abu's Please



Just make sure they say "made in Sweden" and you can't do any better!

Bought my first one back in the 70s and it still works well.

Bought a "made in China" AbuGarcia (Orra) last year and the handle has side play in it already.


----------



## Mrkjk

Nice post I like the st croix


----------



## throwitback

penn 209- simple and indestructible..


----------



## ducky152000

I would say my faviorite reel is a penn 320, holds alot of line and the clickers stay good and loud for a long time, like most catmen on here i have alot of different reels, but my 320s i would never get rid of. the tr 200s are a great reel also proply my second faviorite, i only have one right now but would buy more in a heart beat.


----------



## pendog66

I love my Penn310 for baitcasters and for spin the Shimano 6500 baitrunner. But i mainly bank fish the GMR. When i start fishing the ohio more often, i will upgrade all my reels to abu7000


----------

